# NETHERLANDS 8K • Beautiful Scenery, Relaxing Music & Nature Sounds in 8K ULTRA HD 30 minutes



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 9, 2022)

That is some awesomely beautiful pictures, @hollydolly !  My daughter has been working in the Netherlands this year, and she is going to take me over for a visit this fall, and I am SO excited about the trip.
I have never been outside of the United States, although I did go to Hawaii with Robin a few years ago, when she was sent there for her job for a week.
This time, I will be able to spend around two months living in the Netherlands, and we should be able to travel around and see a lot of the country, and hoping to take the train into Germany and maybe find the town where my grandmother was born and raised .

Robin lives in Breda, and the pictures she has shared are just beautiful and the town has so much history. I think that she said the house where she lives was from the 1700’s, which is not so old for Europe, but is old to someone from the US, where most towns didn’t develop much until into the 1800’s.

This is a photo of the magnificent church near where she lives, and she took the picture from her home.   You can see the boats in the river that is right by the street.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> That is some awesomely beautiful pictures, @hollydolly !  My daughter has been working in the Netherlands this year, and she is going to take me over for a visit this fall, and I am SO excited about the trip.
> I have never been outside of the United States, although I did go to Hawaii with Robin a few years ago, when she was sent there for her job for a week.
> This time, I will be able to spend around two months living in the Netherlands, and we should be able to travel around and see a lot of the country, and hoping to take the train into Germany and maybe find the town where my grandmother was born and raised .
> 
> ...


that's lovely Yvonne.. and getting 2 months there, that's going to be fantastic for you.. I remember well your trip to Hawaii..  you sent me the photos  remember ?


----------

